# Classical music is not relaxing!



## Carnegie (Aug 21, 2009)

*"John Brunning presents our brand new programme - two hours of relaxing classics to help you wind-down at the end of each day."

"un-wind "

"Annie-Marie Minhall presents the perfect blend of classical music to make your weekend a relaxing one."*

etc etc etc...

I'm sick of Classic FM, and how it has shoved a flippin' great syringe in to the heart of Classical music's image and sucked out of all the passion, vigour, bombast, fireworks, dazzling virtuosity and thunderous power.

There 's always that poxy woman, the one with the really annoying "smiling while talking" voice constantly wittering on about "relaxing and unwinding" with the world's most "beautiful music".

They could have focussed on the great dramatic power, the profound nature of much of the music, the darkness, the light, the endless nuances, the incredible complexity, vibrancy, the awe inspiring genius behind the greatest compositions.

But no.

It's about how "relaxing" it is.

What they are saying is they think that your brain is too small to buy in to all the passion and the huge emotional scale of classical music, so we're going to concentrate our marketing on the bits that will put you in to a stupor, or help you "clear out your mind" while doing your homework.

The best music stirs the soul. It doesn't give it a blanket and hot water bottle.

(BTW - hello!)


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

This annoys the hell out of me too, especially because I like the more aggressive and noisy side of classical music. I don't of course want it to be that all the time, but I need at least some kind of intense climax in a classical composition. If something is just called "relaxing" I usually don't waste my time with it. I usually like to think symphonies as some kind of heroic journey, as an adventure, and I'm not big fan of classical music that has little sense of struggle and drama (baroque and the actual classical-period classical).


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

> Classical music is not relaxing!


Of course it's not. Stop listening to crappy radio stations


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Vivaldi*

I guess they don't play much Vivaldi as that has such forward push, I can't think of the word but his music really pushes you along with such drive.

I listen to classical to divert and de-stress for work. Relaxing? No, it is my passion.

I agree, this makes classical sound like milk toast and elevator music

I wonder what the wonderful composers would say or the artists that perform these works?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Some classical music is relaxing, some not. I don't understand why stirring the soul should be considered better than soothing it.


----------



## Sephron (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadly, I think the classical music and relaxing become synonyms when a lot of the marketing "experts" tried to hit some larger demographics. While some of the classical music is relaxing, such as this piano only piece, but when you incorporate a full booming orchestra the emotions that can evoke are anything but relaxing usually.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

You should check a youtube video of a performance sometimes. A Karajan interpretation of Beethoven's ninth symphony is littered with people (young adults) saying "This helps me do my homework, thanks!". I just don't get it, how can you do homework to that music?

It's like they're missing the point of the music, not getting it. It's a shame.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If this goes on all day I can see the annoyance. If it's just an hour or two I think it's perfectly cool to have a show dedicated to the relaxing side of classical.

I remember in the early to mid 80's when "new age" music was becoming popular, our household was glued to public radio for "Music from the Hearts of Space" on Sunday evenings I now find that kind of music quite tedious, but at the time it served its purpose. I still use it to unwind or create an ambience sometimes. And that is its purpose. Music doesn't have to be great or life changing all the time. 

Look on the bright side. Imagine the shock of someone buying an album of Alberto Ginastera music for example, thinking it's going to be relaxing.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sephron said:


> this piano only piece


This link led me to a guitar piece, which, while not exactly "turbulent," wasn't necessarily what I'd call "relaxing" either.

Then I clicked it again, and it led to a Franz Liszt piece.

Then it was some other piece....


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

mueske said:


> You should check a youtube video of a performance sometimes. A Karajan interpretation of Beethoven's ninth symphony is littered with people (young adults) saying "This helps me do my homework, thanks!". I just don't get it, how can you do homework to that music?.


Beethoven 9 IS my homework


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> Some classical music is relaxing, some not. I don't understand why stirring the soul should be considered better than soothing it.


I quite agree, what on earth is wrong with being soothed by music especially after a grotty day?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly. Moreover, I'm glad someone has finally brought up this issue. Classical music has the effect of being 'relaxing', but it is problematic when many listen to classical music for the sole purpose of relaxing. Too many people cherry-pick classical music for this very reason, and ignore the many, many wonderful works which do not aid in alleviating their own personal anxieties. I, for instance, listen to classical music because (like some have said already) I like it. I believe it has a lot to do with how classical music is marketed.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I can understand when people call, for example, a simple piano melody 'relaxing'. But for me, most classical pieces aren't relaxing at all. I can't listen to Bach when I'm tired. When I listen to his fugues, I can't help but being focused in the different melodic voices that the polyphony consists. And for me that's tiring, not relaxing.
I don't know, maybe it's because classical music requires full attention to understand it. For people who aren't really into classical music, it might sound relaxing.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

There's a heck of a lot of confusion in this thread. No one is arguing that all classical music is relaxing. If you go back to the opening post, the new member (who hasn't yet made any re-appearance) was simply letting off steam about the persistent adverts on the UK music station CFM for certain evening programmes on their regular schedule in which the presenters attempt to feature "relaxing" music. Most of the discussion on this thread has got the wrong end of the stick by debating whether or not classical music in general can be considered to be relaxing or otherwise. That is entirely a separate issue, but I doubt that anybody (including those on CFM itself) would dispute that classical music comprises all sorts of moods, both relaxing and non-relaxing.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

TresPicos said:


> Some classical music is relaxing, some not. I don't understand why stirring the soul should be considered better than soothing it.


That's very true, but I think that what people object to is the idea that Classic FM is putting forward an image of classical music as background muzak.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This hasn't happened on Australian classical radio stations, not to my knowledge anyway. Even the most popular programmes, like the morning slot & drive time, have a variety of music. Depending on the station, you might get a program of shorter works or excerpts from longer ones, or the whole work. It sounds like the radio stations were the first poster is from are going down a much more commercial route, which I agree can be pretty bland & unengaging for people who want a bit of variety...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't listen to Classic FM, so it doesn't really matter to me what they play or what they do. That said, anyone who thinks classical music should be beautiful all the time is either a: misinformed, uneducated because they listen to too much classical radio or b: doesn't really think much of the music to begin with.

If I want to hear something beautiful, then I know what composers to turn to. If I want to hear something dark, brooding then I know what composers to listen to. It's all a matter of knowing what composers to turn to when you want to hear something to satisfy whatever mood your in.

I don't listen to radio for the simple reason that I don't have any need for it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I must add that perhaps the first poster should listen to the radio outside of the peak morning, lunch or drivetime spots. Like on a classic fm station here in Sydney there's a weekly program, on Tuesday evenings, called _New Horizons _in which they play classical music composed since the 1930's. I think programs like this are an excellent way to discover types of music & composers that one is not familiar with. You don't expect to do that during the peak radio times, where they play more of the standard repertoire type thing. But generally, I think classical radio offers quite a good mix here in Australia, maybe it's different where the original poster is from?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> I must add that perhaps the first poster should listen to the radio outside of the peak morning, lunch or drivetime spots. Like on a classic fm station here in Sydney there's a weekly program, on Tuesday evenings, called _New Horizons _in which they play classical music composed since the 1930's. I think programs like this are an excellent way to discover types of music & composers that one is not familiar with. You don't expect to do that during the peak radio times, where they play more of the standard repertoire type thing. But generally, I think classical radio offers quite a good mix here in Australia, maybe it's different where the original poster is from?


Boy, I'll tell you Andre in Georgia (United States), they don't play anything outside of the norm at all. Not only that, but the station's audio is terrible.

I'm thankful to have the classical collection I do, because I still have so much to listen to. It makes listening like a new adventure. Now granted I've heard a lot of music, but I'm nowhere near caught up yet.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well that's too bad about Georgia (USA), it's a bit surprising since the USA is such a leader in producing first rate performers of classical music. They should really showcase their local talent, as we do here in Australia on classical radio. I think maybe here in Australia we're spoilt for choice, no matter what type of classical you like - orchestral, opera, instrumental, chamber, different periods, repertoires, performers - there's sure to be some radio program that caters for your taste. As I said, I like that program which showcases C20th music, but they have programs dealing in the same way with early music, Baroque, Romantic, etc. I suppose we're lucky here in Australia, even though the former Howard government made huge budget cuts to the Australian Broadcasting Commission, they seem to have weathered the storm (thank goodness for that)...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> Well that's too bad about Georgia (USA), it's a bit surprising since the USA is such a leader in producing first rate performers of classical music. They should really showcase their local talent, as we do here in Australia on classical radio. I think maybe here in Australia we're spoilt for choice, no matter what type of classical you like - orchestral, opera, instrumental, chamber, different periods, repertoires, performers - there's sure to be some radio program that caters for your taste. As I said, I like that program which showcases C20th music, but they have programs dealing in the same way with early music, Baroque, Romantic, etc. I suppose we're lucky here in Australia, even though the former Howard government made huge budget cuts to the Australian Broadcasting Authority, they seem to have weathered the storm (thank goodness for that)...


Well, at least you have something to listen to that plays a wide variety of classical music and just doesn't cater to the uneducated masses who think Beethoven was the only composer that ever lived.

I kind of got burned out on radio many years ago. I used to listen to radio a good bit going to and from work, but now I don't even turn it on. I just can't bare it. I just bring my MD player or Mp3 player with me now. I find that listening to some Hindemith in the car really soothes the soul.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Beethoven wasn’t the only composer that lived, but they don’t come much better for me, particularly his St Qts.
I have been d/l some recordings from the UK that are taken from digital radio from all over Europe, not only are they excellent audio quality but the music itself is from some of the best composers and artists, the venues being mainly festivals and concerts, last one was of works for Bass Viol and Harpsichord by : Couperin, Marais, Telemann and Bach, this is the sort of thing that very rarely gets onto our Radio Stations.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Beethoven wasn't the only composer that lived, but they don't come much better for me, particularly his St Qts.
> I have been d/l some recordings from the UK that are taken from digital radio from all over Europe, not only are they excellent audio quality but the music itself is from some of the best composers and artists, the venues being mainly festivals and concerts, last one was of works for Bass Viol and Harpsichord by : Couperin, Marais, Telemann and Bach, this is the sort of thing that very rarely gets onto our Radio Stations.


I enjoy Beethoven's symphonies, concerti, and overtures, but that's about it. I don't make it a habit to listen to Beethoven, because there so many other composers whose music I feel is sadly neglected.

For me, they don't come much better than Ravel, but this is just my own personal preference.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There are reasons why Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart are as popular with the classical music crowd as they are and in no way does it prove any degree of superiority if one prefers a less-well-known composer. I personally listen to Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart... as well as Brahms, Schubert, Chopin, and Tchaikovsky (etc...) on a fairly regular basis. Of course I recognize that even they have works that are underrated or largely ignored on the usual radio stations or with those who are not particularly passionate about classical music. Yes, Bach's Brandenburg's are played to death... but how often do they play the _Partitas and Sonatas for Solo Violin_, the alto Cantatas (35, 169, 170), or even the _Well Tempered Clavier_ beyond a single selection? We continually get Schubert's _8th Symphony_ and the _Trout Quintet_ (to say nothing of _Ave Maria_) but how often is the _Winterreise_ played... or his masses? One can find a great variety of less-well-known works by some of the largest figures as well as within the oeuvre of the less-well-known composer.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> There are reasons why Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart are as popular with the classical music crowd as they are and in no way does it prove any degree of superiority if one prefers a less-well-known composer. I personally listen to Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart... as well as Brahms, Schubert, Chopin, and Tchaikovsky (etc...) on a fairly regular basis. Of course I recognize that even they have works that are underrated or largely ignored on the usual radio stations or with those who are not particularly passionate about classical music. Yes, Bach's Brandenburg's are played to death... but how often do they play the _Partitas and Sonatas for Solo Violin_, the alto Cantatas (35, 169, 170), or even the _Well Tempered Clavier_ beyond a single selection? We continually get Schubert's _8th Symphony_ and the _Trout Quintet_ (to say nothing of _Ave Maria_) but how often is the _Winterreise_ played... or his masses? One can find a great variety of less-well-known works by some of the largest figures as well as within the oeuvre of the less-well-known composer.


Yes, but Schubert, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, etc. can be explored in a myriad of different ways. There are so many recordings available of these composers. I enjoy diving into the unknown. I'm not afraid of getting my feet wet so to speak.

My whole thing, and this will continue to be my thing, is that I'm more interested in finding lesser-known composers. Thank goodness for Naxos and Chandos continue to push the envelope and getting these neglected and obscure composers music heard.

I have found some remarkable music that the average classical listener will never hear unless he/she is willing to get outside their comfort zones and explore something new.

I mean not many people know who Doreen Carwithen is, but I would have never known unless I was curious. She's a great composer, by the way, only composed a few works, but they are all high quality.

Anyway, I enjoy learning new things and learning about new composers. My latest discovery has been Korngold, Alwyn, Arnold, and Myaskovsky. Even though I've heard of these composers before, I never heard their music and quite frankly I'm still in shock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

You can listen to some free snippets on this link:

Doreen Carwithen


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> You can listen to some free snippets on this link:
> 
> Doreen Carwithen


That's the recording I own. Richard Hickox, LSO, Chandos. It's fantastic. They can also go to Amazon and hear snippets:

http://www.amazon.com/Carwithen-Pia...dm_cd_album_lnk?ie=UTF8&qid=1251091475&sr=1-1


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I would say that listening to a good classical music radio station is a very sensible and efficient way to broaden one's interest in the subject in terms of both gaining exposure to lesser well known composers and generally acquiring useful information on classical music. It is far cheaper and has a much higher probability of success than merely taking pot luck buying CDs of unknown composers from Naxos etc.

Although this thread started out with a complaint against one aspect of _Classic FM's_ programming, on the whole many people find this UK station to be just fine for their needs. These are people who presumably like their classical music in small bite-sized doses, which concentrates on the popular snippets end of the market, and where the music comes bundled with lots of chatter and adverts.

To complain about any of aspect of the CFM package is generally a waste of time. It has all be said many times before but nothing ever changes. And nothing will change as it has obviously been found to be a winning formula for a large segment of the classically interested population. The simple fact is that some listeners outgrow CFM and a few sometimes become vociferously quite hostile to a music source which they probably once admired but which no longer meets their newly-acquired tastes and preferences.

Personally, I hate CFM and its approach, but I don't have to look far to find a much better alternative as provided by the BBC's Radio 3. This is not 24 hour classical music as some programmes are devoted to jazz, world music, general arts discussions. In the main, however, there is a hefty classical music element, which is set out in an advert free environment by various presenters who are all generally very good. The variety of classical music material played is far more inspired than that on CFM. Although I have very many CDs I tend to listen to Radio 3 a good deal more. For example, right now we're in the middle of the 2009 Proms season, and there's lots of good live music to listen to every day.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I would say that listening to a good classical music radio station is a very sensible and efficient way to broaden one's interest in the subject in terms of both gaining exposure to lesser well known composers and generally acquiring useful information on classical music. It is far cheaper and has a much higher probability of success than merely taking pot luck buying CDs of unknown composers from Naxos etc.


I do a lot of research on a composer that I newly discover before I make any purchases. Perhaps radio where you live has some great stations, but I have to rely on my own instincts, composer's biographies/explanations about their music, other people's opinions (both professional and amateur), and the small sound samples that are provided on various websites (Amazon, eMusic, CD Universe, etc.) in order to make a well-informed purchase.

I'm happy to report that I have only been disappointed in 2 or 3 of my purchases and if you ask me that's not bad at all.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I would say that listening to a good classical music radio station is a very sensible and efficient way to broaden one's interest in the subject in terms of both gaining exposure to lesser well known composers and generally acquiring useful information on classical music. It is far cheaper and has a much higher probability of success than merely taking pot luck buying CDs of unknown composers from Naxos etc...


I agree with this. I especially like to listen to classical radio to broaden my horizons, get away a bit from the era I collect most, the C20th. I don't mind it if they play the more popular works of some composers, like Bach's _Brandenburg Concerto_s, because I don't own these on disc, and they're great pieces of music. There's only one piece I really can't stand in the history of music, Saint-Saen's _Organ Symphony_. But apart from that, I'm pretty flexible, & interested in well or lesser known composers & their works. Radio is a great (the cheapest) way to get access to this regularly. So I'm a big fan. I don't like only getting snippets of larger works, so I tend not to listen to the breakfast show in which they tend to do this. It's all about being selective...

I sometimes wish, though, that they'd play more of the avant-garde stuff - Varese, Ligeti, Stockhausen, Penderecki, that type of thing. Usually, to hear these, I have to buy a disc, but that's ok, since I love this type of music...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Personally, I hate CFM and its approach, but I don't have to look far to find a much better alternative as provided by the BBC's Radio 3. This is not 24 hour classical music as some programmes are devoted to jazz, world music, general arts discussions. In the main, however, there is a hefty classical music element, which is set out in an advert free environment by various presenters who are all generally very good. The variety of classical music material played is far more inspired than that on CFM. Although I have very many CDs I tend to listen to Radio 3 a good deal more. For example, right now we're in the middle of the 2009 Proms season, and there's lots of good live music to listen to every day.


I also listen to Radio 3 on the Internet Radio and find it to be excellent, a little like our own "Concert FM" + a host of other stations from around the world,


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> That's very true, but I think that what people object to is the idea that Classic FM is putting forward an image of classical music as background muzak.


I have heard this phrase 'background muzak' after 32 years. Brings back memories of when I was a student in Glassboro, New Jersey and used to feel sick of the muzak playing in pipes all over the malls and radio stations - one place I really liked was when it is played for the inmates in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' and poor Mantovani was made the torchbearer of 'Muzak' along with Glenn Miller and his band.

Talking of relaxation and classical music not being relaxing, it is how 'relaxing' is interpreted on a particular day or part of the day and the mood you are in. If you are agitated then even the Great gate of Kiev from Mussorgsky's Pictures or the Adoration of the Earth from Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps is also complementing and relaxing.

And arguments apart, it has been proved medically and scientifically, that strings and woodwinds particularly make flowers grow faster in unison and also cows give more milk while listening to classical in the context of what I have written. It is now quite famous that there are Mozart CDs out specially for babies to relax and while they suckle.

I will go one step further in proclaiming that good orchestral and chamber ensemble music or even solo instrument recitals are worthy offerings to the Creator of the Universe and the jing bang and the pop fizzes and the ugly pub and disco hoots are sufficient for Lucifer and Hades.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I would suggest that 90% of slow movements are relaxing


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Andante said:


> I would suggest that 90% of slow movements are relaxing


90%? I'd argue that no more than 70(+-5)%.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

nickgray said:


> 90%? I'd argue that no more than 70(+-5)%.


Well I am certainly not going to argue over what relaxes me may not relax you, I personally find Bach Fuges, Toccatas etc very relaxing. Just out of curiosity which slow movements do you find not relaxing?? I will give them a hearing


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Well I am certainly not going to argue over what relaxes me may not relax you, I personally find Bach Fuges, Toccatas etc very relaxing. Just out of curiosity which slow movements do you find not relaxing?? I will give them a hearing


The first movement of Myaskovsky's Symphony No. 25th is an adagio and it's not relaxing. It's heartbreaking more than anything. Much like the third movement (Romanza) of RVW's 5th symphony. Very emotional for me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd say that many slow movements of C20th works in particular are not what you'd call relaxing. I was just listening to Nielsen's _Symphony No. 4 'Inextinguishable' _last night, and the unclear tonality in particular makes that slow movement appear to be pretty unsettling to me. That's just one example, but there are doubtless many others out there, eg. Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bartok, not to speak of Berg, Lutoslawski, Penderecki, Gubaidulina, etc...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> I'd say that many slow movements of C20th works in particular are not what you'd call relaxing. I was just listening to Nielsen's _Symphony No. 4 'Inextinguishable' _last night, and the unclear tonality in particular makes that slow movement appear to be pretty unsettling to me. That's just one example, but there are doubtless many others out there, eg. Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bartok, not to speak of Berg, Lutoslawski, Penderecki, Gubaidulina, etc...


That's true it seems the C20th adagios, andantes, lentos, etc. are quite unsettling. I definitely agree with this. I'm listening to the Alwyn's "Lyra Angelica" right now and the first movement is an adagio, nothing relaxing about this, it's almost just too beautiful to be relaxing, but there are parts where it gets louder and a bit more aggressive, definitely not a "relaxing" movement at all.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Relaxing*

I guess it depends on how you define relaxing?

Often, and many of us here would object if classical music was considered relaxing in the same way as what is termed "Elevator Music".

I have used my obsession with classical music to de-stress from work. It is wonderful to have something else that interests me besides work. I had a job awhile back that was terrible and about the only thing that got me through this was classical music.

I often listen to classical music before I fall asleep via my iPod. My wife reads, I read too but find it difficult to read in bed. We don't watch TV. Just not in the habit of turning it on and now I can't without a converter box.

Yes, some classical music maybe relaxing and other pieces just the opposite. I like to listen to Vivaldi in the morning when I drive to work. I have 1128 pieces by Vivaldi as my iTunes library tells me. Remember that each movement is one of the 1128. His music has such drive, I can't think of the correct word but such forward pushing motion. It really wakes me up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

I know what you mean kg4fxg, relaxing does not mean sighing in extacy or nearly nodding off at least not to me. At the end of a stressful or very busy day I find sitting down with a glass and listening to virtual any CD in my modest collection will wipe the cares and frustrations away, be it a rousing orchestral piece or a St Qt they all do the trick.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Andante said:


> Well I am certainly not going to argue over what relaxes me may not relax you, I personally find Bach Fuges, Toccatas etc very relaxing. Just out of curiosity which slow movements do you find not relaxing?? I will give them a hearing


It was a sarcastic remark on the "would suggest that 90% of slow movements are relaxing"  Ok, seriously though, a fast movement can be relaxing and slow movement can be dark and intense. Just 'cause it says Adagio or Lento doesn't mean it's gonna be relaxing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes I agree “see my last post” it comes down to definitions, for me virtually any music in my collection will do the trick so long as its classical.


----------



## lricardo (May 17, 2009)

This is an extract from an interview with Nikolaus Harnoncourt:

"... music should always affect people's lives. It has always always been my conviction that music is not ther to soothe people's nerves or to bring them relaxation, but rather, to open their eyes, to give them a good shaking, even to frighten them. If music cannot do this, then I don't play it..."

My sentiments exactly


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

I just listened to Schoenberg's _Herzgewächse_, and, though it's a fairly slow piece, it's not very relaxing at all - it's very eerie. Alot of Schoenberg's stuff is very eerie sounding, and gives me chills down my spine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeniyama said:


> I just listened to Schoenberg's _Herzgewächse_, and, though it's a fairly slow piece, it's not very relaxing at all - it's very eerie. Alot of Schoenberg's stuff is very eerie sounding, and gives me chills down my spine.


Well, none of his music is relaxing for me, in fact it has the opposite effect, agitation


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Well, none of his music is relaxing for me, in fact it has the opposite effect, agitation


Even "Verklarte Nacht" for string orchestra? It has some beautiful moments as does his "Gurrelieder." Beautiful pieces of music.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Verklärte Nacht has a very kind of melancholy mood to it, and also gives me a bit of a goosebumpy feeling. Schoenberg in general can be said to be not very relaxing, but I wouldn't really say that all of his music is agitating, either.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Zeniyama said:


> Verklärte Nacht has a very kind of melancholy mood to it, and also gives me a bit of a goosebumpy feeling. Schoenberg in general can be said to be not very relaxing, but I wouldn't really say that all of his music is agitating, either.


No, just his 12-tone stuff is agitating.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Even "Verklarte Nacht" for string orchestra? It has some beautiful moments as does his "Gurrelieder." Beautiful pieces of music.


Glad you like it


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Glad you like it


Have you hever heard it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Have you hever heard it?


Have I hever, yes, I have it by The Chamber Music Soc of Lincoln Centre.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Have I hever, yes, I have it by The Chamber Music Soc of Lincoln Centre.


I'm talking about "Verklarte Nacht" arranged for string orchestra by Schoenberg. You've heard the string orchestra adaptation? You should hear Karajan perform this piece. You must remember these Schoenberg compositions I'm talking about are tonal works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I'm talking about "Verklarte Nacht" arranged for string orchestra by Schoenberg. You've heard the string orchestra adaptation? You should hear Karajan perform this piece. You must remember these Schoenberg compositions I'm talking about are tonal works.


I have heard the Karajan, I really do not want to get into a discussion on Schoenberg!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I have heard the Karajan, I really do not want to get into a discussion on Schoenberg!


Okay...sorry, but I'm just trying to find out what you dislike about "Verklarte Nacht," "Gurrelieder," and "Pelleas und Melisande." These are beautiful pieces of music regardless of who composed them!


----------



## MusicalOffering (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to agree with OP in this matter. While some classic music can be rather relaxing (Mozart's Flute and Harp concerto anyone?), I still have trouble actually relaxing to it. It's just that my mind starts working when I hear music of as high a caliber as alot of classic music, so instead, I end up more "awake" than I was before! Imagine listening to a complex fugue when trying to fall asleep, can't be very easy hehe.

I did one time try to fall asleep with classic music playing in the background (a guy told me about this one time where he had fallen asleep and the music had affected his dreams, thought it would be interesting to give it a try), failed miserably thought. 

Either way, people who can do their homework while listning to Beethoven's 9:th are most likely not listening to it the right way, or listening at all. The ninth is supposed to invoke hope in the listener, feelings of joy and perserverence. One can not sit and do homework while such messages are flowing through your ears.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I think you are linking sleep with relax, if you are angry, wound up or stressed etc which is the opposite of relaxed then music that you enjoy, be it orch, chamber, choral, opera should make you forget the trials and tribulations of life and put you in a happier frame of mind ie relaxed, not send you to sleep.


----------



## Bastien (Sep 21, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> This annoys the hell out of me too, especially because I like the more aggressive and noisy side of classical music. I don't of course want it to be that all the time, but I need at least some kind of intense climax in a classical composition. If something is just called "relaxing" I usually don't waste my time with it. I usually like to think symphonies as some kind of heroic journey, as an adventure, and I'm not big fan of classical music that has little sense of struggle and drama (baroque and the actual classical-period classical).


Classical period? Mozart has everything you describe as wanting, in spades!


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Carnegie said:


> *"John Brunning presents our brand new programme - two hours of relaxing classics to help you wind-down at the end of each day."
> 
> "un-wind "
> 
> ...


If you are someone who listens to rap and rock and then you turn over to classic FM you are likely to hear something more peaceful then your used to.

I think they are also trying to use this label of relaxing as a way to attract people, Like you said its marketing, they think they can attract people who are stressed or anxious, that's why they have those programmes in the evening, after a days work.

but I agree with you, its annoying.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

How easily some people are annoyed! By classical music to relax to? Come on, luminaries as great as Mozart and Haydn wrote music for the great and good to relax to. If you don’t like the relaxing classics then for goodness sake don’t listen to them. Just leave it to those who do. I can’t stand Andre Rieu but I don’t begrudge those who do. Good luck I say!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As someone who absolutely hates radio I agree with the OP. Planet Rock have done a simular massive disservice to rock music (how many times can they play 'All Right Now' in one day?) but until people stop listening to this drivel we're stuck with it. I've just listened to a brilliant recording of Janacek's 1st Quartet and a similarly fiery 2nd Quartet recording and if anyone thinks that is "relaxing" then I think they need serious medical attention as their ears may not be working and they may be bereft of any emotional responses.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Never met anyone that liked classical music who wanted to be relaxed by it.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

We have a similar station to CFM in Toronto. It's mission is to help it's listeners "unwind, de-stress and chill out", or some such drivel. 

The interesting thing is how limiting that objective is: they wind up playing the same pieces over and over. For instance, lots of Vivaldi, but only the four seasons. Lots of Saint-Saens, but nothing as strenuous as the Organ Symphony. Instead, rondo capriccioso every day. You get my drift.

Whether classical music is exciting or relaxing is like how you listen to or play the Goldberg Variations. Did poor insomniac Mr. Goldberg listen to the music in the hopes of being lulled to sleep? There are some fairly soporific performances that subscribe to that view. Or did he listen for the fun of unravelling each variation? ("I'm up anyway so I may as well try to figure this music out?") Sure enough, lots of performances out there that delight in the wit, sparkle and fun of Bach's genius.

Unfortunately, I think what gets lost when the radio stations adopt "the most relaxing music in the world" angle, is the idea that most classical music is just plain fun, even when dramatic or angst ridden.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

larold said:


> Never met anyone that liked classical music who wanted to be relaxed by it.


Me neither, all excitement I should say.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Well, you both just have. I want all sorts of different things from the music I play and listen to, but relaxation is most certainly on the list for some of it.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

larold said:


> Never met anyone that liked classical music who wanted to be relaxed by it.


We’re doing a documentary about why classical music isn’t popular for school and we did random interviews on the streets. It seems most people that listen to CM do it because it relaxes them for sleep or studying


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Fredrikalansson said:


> Whether classical music is exciting or relaxing is like how you listen to or play the Goldberg Variations. Did poor insomniac Mr. Goldberg listen to the music in the hopes of being lulled to sleep? There are some fairly soporific performances that subscribe to that view. Or did he listen for the fun of unravelling each variation?


Goldberg would have been the keyboard player, not the insomniac. The whole story is highly dubious (Goldberg was only about 15 and it seems more likely that one point of the Goldbergs might have been to serve as a virtuoso demonstration piece for Wilhelm Friedemann, most likely all this was secondary, though) but even if there is a relation to the insomnia there is an alternative reading that the music was not to put the count to sleep but to entertain him while he was awake anyway.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Some pieces of classical music are harder than rock. I don't know if they work for relaxing.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

EvaBaron said:


> We’re doing a documentary about why classical music isn’t popular for school and we did random interviews on the streets. It seems most people that listen to CM do it because it relaxes them for sleep or studying


Are the CM enthusiasts listening to it because it's relaxing, or is that the casual listeners?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If relaxation leads to lethargy and sleep, I wonder if any composer actually wrote his/her music in order to "relax" someone. Classical music, especially, I suggest, is full of tensions and surprises: modulations, cross-currents, pauses, dynamic changes .... The list goes on.
Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata" is relaxing, of course. Or is it? Maybe that opening movement has a quiet, ruminative nature, but there are delightful tension causers throughout. And, importantly, the first movement was never meant to stand alone. What follows that _Adagio sostenuto_ is anything but relaxing music.
Classical music is generally based upon contrasts. Even as someone suggests that second movements tend to be "relaxing" we realize that they are but a part of the larger whole, and a part of the contrast. Few, if any, relaxing second movements are free of their tension elements.
In any case, I, for one, do not turn to classical music for purposes of seeking a state of lethargy or sleep. My wife once remarked that much of the music I listen to tends to be "noisy". Indeed, I prefer music, and my art in general, to be a spur to emotional and intellectual reaction. I don't attend the theatre in order to fall asleep, I don't promenade through art museums with any fear that I might collapse in a fit of sheer somnolence, and I certainly don't listen to music seeking to deny those forces of life which make living so exuberant. Heavy metal rock music tends to bore me. I suspect that it would well serve to put me to sleep, though I've never prescribed it to myself as a sleep agent. And there remains a certain Iron Maiden album I purchased years ago which I have never been able to listen to completely through, sides A and B. I recall my first listen took me into about the middle of track 2 on side A before I became totally frustrated by the crappiness of what I was hearing that I halted the record in mid-play, and every so often (every several years or so) I take down that disc and pop it onto my turntable, convinced that it could not have been as bad as I remember it being those previous times when I attempted a hearing. But, to date, I have never been disappointed about the accuracy of my initial judgment, nor have I yet managed to listen to the entire disc through once. I suspect I will continue on this mission, but I now wonder: if I do ever get to the end of the Iron Maiden album in a single listening session, will I still be awake when the needle hits the runout groove?
With classical music I have no such concern. It's music to stay awake with, no matter what the instrumentation, the tempo, the dynamics, or the "relaxation" level.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

larold said:


> Never met anyone that liked classical music who wanted to be relaxed by it.


Just where do you live then?


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

ORigel said:


> Are the CM enthusiasts listening to it because it's relaxing, or is that the casual listeners?


Those are the casual listeners


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How do you define “relaxing”? Is background music at a cocktail party relaxing? Some composers wrote music for essentially that purpose. Unwinding after a stressful day? I can do that to some classical music - it mostly depends on the instrument(s) I am listening to, some classical guitar works for example (or some hornless jazz).


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

One can relax after an explosive cathartic climax.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Carnegie said:


> *"John Brunning presents our brand new programme - two hours of relaxing classics to help you wind-down at the end of each day."
> 
> "un-wind "
> 
> ...


ClassicFM is certainly irritating, but as others have said, some people do find some CM relaxing to listen to.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> a certain Iron Maiden album I purchased years ago which I have never been able to listen to completely through, sides A and B. I recall my first listen took me into about the middle of track 2 on side A before I became totally frustrated by the c


Which album do you mean?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Which album do you mean?


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Forster said:


> ClassicFM is certainly irritating, but as others have said, some people do find some CM relaxing to listen to.


A suggestion for you - don’t listen to it if you find it that way!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

marlow said:


> A suggestion for you - don’t listen to it if you find it that way!


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 169295


I was just curious; I have always been a MUCH bigger Judas Priest fan. I have never understood that Iron Maiden so much more popular was/is than Priest.

But it doesn´t really matter any more to me. Even if Priest is my all time favorite band, I almost never listen to them any more. I´m 99.9% Classical now


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm assuming that all classical music stations are public, not for profit organizations. They rely on listener support so they don't want to upset the little old ladies that send them money every month. As a result you get to hear a lot of boring, third tier baroque music, and familiar warhorses of the romantic era. They don't want to scare off their contributors playing Xenakis, Varese, or Elliott Carter. I don't really care because the only time I turn it on is for the five minute ride to the grocery store.

Classical radio was a bigger part of my life when I was working. I enjoyed the syndicated shows in the evening by Bill McLaughlin, and others. I was also a regular listener to the university jazz station until those educated folks running things decided to ruin the station by turning it into a talk radio format for fifty percent of the time. They got rid of all the volunteer DJs playing good music and filled the rest of the airtime with syndicated shows that don't hold any interest for me.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

It sounds like you guys are describing the difference between musicians and civilians. 

even if you are just a passionate listener who can't play a note or carry a tune if it had handles, for this thread you are adopted as one of us...the musicians

for musicians, the music is everything. We actually know what we're listening to and what's going on

civilians dont know anything. The only way to make them happy is to put more straw around their seats

so thank God there are still some people for whom Beethoven is NOT relaxing. ..that means you are actually listening


----------

